# Fennel Seeds



## tannor (Aug 20, 2010)

Out of curiosity how much is too much?I started to take it to help with gas and bloating. I picked up the 100 capsule format from vitamn shoppe.It says to take 3 daily, but wondering if i can use more?Thanks


----------



## sajad2000uk (Nov 9, 2010)

i've never tried capsules, i usually go to an asian/pakistani shop/store, and buy a large bag full, it's very cheap. and take about a small handfull and just chew it.when i was on holiday in pakstan, i found a distilled form, and it was fantastic.as with anything there is a limmit to how much you can consume. i dont think there is a written limmit on an overdosage of fennel, but i'm sure that 1 tablet 3 times a day shouldnt overdose you.


----------



## _nobody_ (Jan 29, 2011)

You would pick up other problem before overdosed on on fennel. If it was that risky then there would be public a health warning.I would try a small amount and see how it goes. I don't think it I necessary to by tablets. I mean asian shops are good an affordable You know what you are getting.


----------



## skymaster729 (Jun 19, 2011)

It's worth noting that in India they tend to eat a handful of fennel seeds (usually in a mix with some sweets and other items) after every single meal. It's a country where spicy food and poor hygiene is rife with Giardia very common in the water supply.


----------

